# Personal Attorney



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Naturally, this thread deals with situations which would require a hired attorney. My question is, Would any criminal law attorney be sufficient? I myself, have a attorney which I have dealt with in the past, which is a very big name in my part of the state. Would it be wise to dig deeper and go with a lawyer that has specific expertise in CCW? I have tried not to list a specific situation because I don't want this thread to turn into a step by step discussion on any specific situation. Let's just say you were just involved in a justified shooting.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

If I was charged with anything after the shooting I personally would contact the NRA and SAF etc, and see if I could get any help/referrals to a good attorney they had faith in.(Because as a former LEO I have seen too many attorney's in action to have faith in any personally)


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My Lawyer deals in CC cases and has wrote a book about the state laws and what they say in the common mans terms. I carry his card in my pocket right with my CCP. That's who I will call. I think you should try and fine someone who has been there and not some traffic court lawyer. NRA would be a real good place to start in finding one.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't have a lawyer, but I'm with Scooter on this one. I'd contact the NRA and the other three organizations I am a part of to see if anyone could help me out.


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Attorney....get one before the fact?*

OK, what happens if you have an attorney's name in your wallet an somehow
become involved in a shooting situation. Could not some DA claim that you had 
planned to be involved in shooting ahead of time and use that against you?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> OK, what happens if you have an attorney's name in your wallet an somehow
> become involved in a shooting situation. Could not some DA claim that you had
> planned to be involved in shooting ahead of time and use that against you?


Maybe ,maybe not but see my post above(IF is the point)


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Heck, I'd be screwed. I have a lawyer on speed dial on my cell phone, but he specializes in traffic court.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> OK, what happens if you have an attorney's name in your wallet an somehow
> become involved in a shooting situation. Could not some DA claim that you had
> planned to be involved in shooting ahead of time and use that against you?


 The DA can claim anything he wants and who cares. Hes going to twist everything around to his liking anyway. When you go to court thats when your lawyer is suppose to make him look like a dunce that has a agenda against you and everybody that owns a gun.:nutkick:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Consider that, when you need a lawyer, he or she may be on vacation, in court, in the hospital, asleep, dealing with another client's emergency, or otherwise unavailable. I propose that you need to mobilize your "support team." That may be your spouse, best friend, adult child, etc. "I have been arrested. I need *you* to get me a lawyer. Taped to the side of my gun safe (or in the top left drawer of my desk -- wherever), you will find a list of names and phone numbers. (One or more lawyers, NRA, state association, etc.) Start working that list until you have found me a lawyer. Tell the lawyer I am at (location). Do not answer any questions or make any statements to the police, understand? Do not answer any questions or make any statements to any reporters, understand? OK, I'm counting on you. Get me a lawyer."


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

Baldy said:


> The DA can claim anything he wants and who cares. Hes going to twist everything around to his liking anyway. When you go to court thats when your lawyer is suppose to make him look like a dunce that has a agenda against you and everybody that owns a gun.:nutkick:


I have toyed with the idea, but haven't actually done it yet, of putting the lawyer's name/phone number on a card that says, "Call this number in case some corrupt, vindictive, lying, hoplophobic asshole prosecutor tries to twist the truth and put me in jail even when I have acted in legitimate self-defense." I'd love to see the prosecutor introduce _that_ card as evidence and have it read to the jury! :mrgreen:


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> OK, what happens if you have an attorney's name in your wallet an somehow
> become involved in a shooting situation. Could not some DA claim that you had
> planned to be involved in .shooting ahead of time and use that against you?


It's not allowable at trial to refer to the fact that a person got an attorney as a negative thing. It's also not allowable for a DA to argue that a person should take the stand and testify if he wanted the jury to hear his side of the story. These are Constitutional rights, and you can't be punished for invoking them. It's at least grounds for a mistrial.

In general, if a person is arrested for any criminal offense, you are going to want to hire the baddest lawyer in that area as your criminal defense attorney. There's at least one lawyer in every jurisdiction in America that strikes fear in the local prosecutor. That's the one you want. Make sure he or she is from and practices in that area. There is much to be said for a hometown attorney. That's not to say that you might not want to bring in an NRA big gun rights attorney to second-chair the trial or defense effort, or somebody like Massad Ayoob to testify as an expert at trial. But for the most part, you want the best lawyer in the area to represent you. A local lawyer can get things done a bit more easily than an outside attorney, since he's in the system. The prosecutor's going to have hometown advantage, so you'd better have it as well. If the local guy has experience in this sort of thing, that's of course even better.

Lots of things in the legal profession get done because of contacts.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hell, I have a card in my wallet - It's a DA I used to work w/ who now is a criminal defense attorney. Later on, I might go w/ an NRA recommended lawyer - but for immediate help, I'd give him a call. That can't be used against U. Now U are getting TOO paranoid.

What if you have on red shoes and the DA stated that U wore them so the blood stains wouldn't stand out so much on your shoes :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 ?


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hell, I have a card in my wallet - It's a DA I used to work w/ who now is a criminal defense attorney. Later on, I might go w/ an NRA recommended lawyer - but for immediate help, I'd give him a call. That can't be used against U. Now U are getting TOO paranoid.
> 
> What if you have on red shoes and the DA stated that U wore them so the blood stains wouldn't stand out so much on your shoes :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 ?


The objection I'd make is: "assumes facts not in evidence.":smt1099

Not to say the judge wouldn't allow it, but I'd say that was objectionable.


----------

